# I’m flipping this, what should I ask for for price in Massachusetts, was thinking $25



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

$250* I have 2 of these, ones got Bolens stickers one has Troy built, I couldn’t find a bolens forum. Runs great, no rust.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

that looks in great shape. What engine is it? $25 seems low to me, even though it is not major brand name.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

think big.

always start high and go from there. you can't price up.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks in great shape, at least a 8hp looking at the engine, If I had it I would wait until the first snow and ask at least $150 but $200 and drop down in that shape, Have a similar one I will be selling for a friend in pristine well cared for condition under the Noma name 9hp 27” and will be asking around the same.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice machine. You could sell the electric starter for by itself for $50.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Lol I meant $250, it’s a 8hp tecumseh. And like I said I have another exact machine with Troy-built stickers so I don’t know what made what back then. The other one has a heavy duty differencial but needs other work to make it ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> Lol I meant $250, it’s a 8hp tecumseh. And like I said I have another exact machine with Troy-built stickers so I don’t know what made what back then. The other one has a heavy duty differencial but needs other work to make it ready.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its worth that but you might have problems selling it since its not a sought after brand.


----------

